# new guy :D



## ogee (Jan 25, 2010)

Hello ogee here, my baby hog will be ready to come home sometime in the next two weeks. Ill be a first time owner and Em just nervous, i have a C&C style cage and im going to be using fleece liners but i have yet to buy them, I'm going out today and buying the rest of the stuff i need IE wheel, food dish, water bottle. I have a digital thermometer in my room and its ranging between 73.3 to 76.7. The two questions I have are is that warm enough to not use a external heat scourge and I read that i need a light on him 12-14 hours a day, what kind of light does it need to be? 


thanks for your time


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Just leave the light in the room on. I use a "daylight" CFL light bulb. I like the color it gives off. It seems strange they need a light as they seem to sleep all day but it helps regulate their cycles. 

I'd suggest a water dish, not a water bottle, some hedgies have difficulty with water bottles.


----------

